# Clover socks KAL and swap, sign up!!!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, this is the sign-up thread for the swap part of the knit-a-long.

We will be working this pattern:
http://www.hauntedyarns.com/freepatterns/clover.pdf

The way it works is that you will knit for an HT'er and then another different forum member will knit socks for you.

The reason for this method is so we dont need an 'even' number of folks to participate.
It also gives each member a chance to communicate with 2 others, instead of only 1. 

~WARNING!~

If you sign up, you must acknowledge the vague possibility that you may end up not getting any socks from your partner. 
So if you are only in for the receiving, there is a *slight chance of being disappointed. 

*However: This year I have some other (equally awesome) socks that I am holding as back-up. Just in case.  So someone could get those, instead. 

If you feel over-extended and dont think you will get this project done, please dont sign up for it. 
We are all very patient and know that life happens, etc. If you sign up and then decide you cannot complete your socks, please let me know ASAP. 

It bums me out when people leave this forum in shame because they couldn't finish a project. 
Better to be up front about it. We understand that injuries and family emergencies happen. We have ALL been there.

Even if you are not knitting with us, or are knitting but not doing the swap, you can still post and ask questions. 
It is not a private club. 
NO, it isn't. 

We welcome new knitters and long-time lurkers. 


~TO SIGN UP!~

Just post your shoe size and any fiber allergies to this thread.
Even people with huge feet! People with tiny feet too! 
Once I feel like we have heard from everyone (you can post to say you are not participating this time, that would be nice) 
I will make a list of who knits for who. 
I think I am going to try one of those 'random number generators' this time. 

~THE TIME-FRAME~

Well, that is open to interpretation. Before the end of November?
Setting precise dates has had very little affect in the past...
I am open to ideas on that part. :teehee: 
Some knit faster than others, some have more time for knitting, etc.
Set a goal and be realisitic. 

~WHAT KIND OF YARN TO USE~

You are welcome to use commercial sock yarn or to spin your own. 
Possible fiber allergies are the one thing to consider when choosing your yarn.
Just because someone else chooses to spin for this project does NOT mean anyone else has to.
There are tons of beautiful commercial yarns out there.
So many to pick from, it is hard to decide. LOL.


I am super excited about this project!
Who is in?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm in 
shoe size 6. love all colors but not so much pink. no allergies but don't like synthetics at all. okay exception is the 25% nylon in the commercial sock yarn  
end of november sounds very good to me too.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmm, maybe this needs bumped?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

GAM, I'll be knitting along but won't be participating in the swap. I plan on using this as my SIL's christmas present.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Count me in! I think I may be able to get it done by the end of Nov. Keep in mind that I have no internet connection until Oct. 10th except at work or local coffee shops.

I don't think I will spin for this, I'm living in too much ciaos at the moment. I'm not even sure I know where all my needles are. Hmmmm, maybe a trip to a local yarn store is called for


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Whew! Thought I missed it! That would be sad, expecially since I did some sock yarn shopping recently (hehe!)

Ok, size 8, I love blue, and also jewel tones and earth tones. Not so much pinks or pastels. My brain is allergic to acrylic.  Other than that I have not found a fiber that I am allergic to. Love soft and warm, even though I live in Texas. :cowboy:

Oh - November is good. Can I start knitting now????? ready to get socks on the needles!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Forgot to add my specifics. Size 9, forget synthetics, like the others I just can't wear plastic. A bit is alright in sock yarn. Love all colors, Purple is my favorite, with blue and green close behind. I would love something warm to wear.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Where is everybody??


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

MamaJ, I am going to post up the final deal on friday. Hopefully everyone will emerge by then. 

So far we have :

susaanne
WIHH
marchwind
mamaj
GAM

This pattern is not THAT hard. You can work the cables w/o a cable needle.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yup, pattern is very easy compared to the pisqu. i think at the speed i'm knitting i will need a year to finish those :shocked:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

susanne, you better get some finished pics of those pisqu puppies!
I love colorwork socks, but they are so tricky to get a good gauge with.
One pair I did are my FAVORITE socks I ever made, the 
next pair (same pattern, different yarns) didnt even fit me at all. Harumph.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

far from finish. maybe i should start the second sock so they will have the same size. i have to watch my gauge too because of the long strands


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful Susanne!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmm. Well...now the link to the Clover pattern isn't working for me. Weird. 
I have the pdf saved to my laptop. Maybe it is just glitchy? 

Is anyone else wanting to knit this with us? 
Come on, it will be fun. :grin:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

this is such a nice pattern that i think it would be great for a sweater too
i have the pattern printed out just in case


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

GAM the link is working for me, but it did take a long time to load. I also have it saved to the hard drive.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Now it is loading for me too. I was just feeling panicky I suppose. LOL

Tomorrow I am plugging the numbers in on the random generator. 
Hoping to hear from several more people soon.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll be watching the KAL with interest and can't wait to see the wonderful socks you all will make, but the selected pattern is beyond my skill level - and at this point, with Christmas coming, I'm going to devote my knitting time to things I can actually do without frogging and frogging and frogging...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm up for the challenge. I usually do better with a pattern to follow rather than just doing swatches to try new things. I figure I'm so far out of my comfort zone with all my moving I might as well stay there and try something new and different.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I almost missed it!! Count me in! 

size 8

My only fiber allergy is Angora (rabbit not goat) & acrylic (commercial wool sock yarn with nylon is fine).


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

For those of you who have not participated in one of our swaps in the past. I'd like to refer you to this thread as a must read, please. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=353632

Thanks!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yes, since it looks like i'm the only one that is here the first time for a swap i did read it before i submitted my not elected pattern


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good girl Susanne  Thank you! Just gotta cover our behinds ya know


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

:grin:

happy knitting every one. when will be the start shot?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm hoping that more people join. But I also understand if people are busy or even intimidated. But there really is no reason to be intimidated by this pattern or by us. I know we have lots of new people in the group now so I'm hoping they will watch this time and see how much fun it is and then join.

But yea I'm itching to get started too


----------

